
DigitalOcean to begin charging for Snapshots - PuffinBlue
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/how-much-does-snapshot-costs
======
PuffinBlue
A screen grab of the notification email sent out can be seen here[0].

There seems to be no official announcement on the blog so the link here could
be updated when that is released.

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/POT1FjV.png](https://i.imgur.com/POT1FjV.png)

------
gchp
Haven't they always been charging for snapshots? My understanding is that this
is a change to pricing, not introduction of charges.

I seem to remember something like and additional $1 per month on the smallest
VM.

~~~
PuffinBlue
They've charged for backups before but not snapshots.

